# Did 2004 Altima's o2 sensors change like 2004 Sentra's? (Wideband)?



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

I heard 2002-2003 Sentra SE-R SpecV /Altima 2.5L o2 sensors were the same, then atleast I know for 2004 they switched to wideband? Anyone know if 2004 Altima is the same style as Sentra's for 2004? Reason I ask is that o2 sim. I use don't work on wideband style, only sentra/altima 2002-2003's I heard....a buddy has a 2004 Altima w/ headers and needs an o2 sim. 

*If no one knows we can wire it up and go from there....


----------

